# Welchen 3DS-Loader



## Quaxli (4. Dez 2007)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei etwas tiefer in die 3D-Programmierung einzusteigen und würde gerne mal komplexere Objekte importieren und anzeigen. Dabei bin ich auf 3DS-Files verfallen, da ich den Eindruck habe, daß dies ein sehr häufig genutztes Format ist.
Mein Problem ist, daß ich nicht weiß, welchen Loader ich verwenden sollte. Im Standard gibt es ja keinen und selber schreiben will ich auch keinen (zumindest jetzt noch nicht).
Momentan werde ich von der Anzahl der Loader, die man im Web findet, regelrecht erschlagen. Leider sind viele auch sehr schlecht dokumentiert. Außerdem scheinen die meisten (zumindest die, die ich mir angesehen habe) Teil größerer Libs zu sein und ich möchte zunächst einmal eigentlich recht nahe am Java3D-Standard bleiben. Daher wäre mir eine Lib recht, in der ein Loader steckt und gut ist's.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte, bzw. wenn Ihr mal postet, was Ihr so benützt.


----------



## Florianer (7. Dez 2007)

Hi,

zum Glück noch net sooo alt, also schnell ne Antwort ^^
Also, ich hab auch vor Kurzem gesucht und bin durch ein Tutorial wars glaub, beim Portfolio.jar gelandet. Das hab ich eingebunden und mir die Methode vom Tut abgekupfert:

```
public void loadModel( String fn){
		try{
			ModelLoader loader = new ModelLoader();
			loadedScene = loader.load( fn);
			if( loadedScene != null){
				loadedBG = loadedScene.getSceneGroup();
				
				Transform3D t3d = new Transform3D();
				t3d.rotX( -Math.PI/2);
//				Vector3d scaleVec = calcScaleFactor( loadedBG, fn);
//				t3d.setScale( scaleVec);
//			t3d.setScale( 0.01);
				TransformGroup tg = new TransformGroup( t3d);
				
				tg.addChild( loadedBG);
				RootBG.addChild( tg);
			}
		}
		catch( IOException ioe){
			System.err.println( "Could not find object file: " + fn);
		}
	}
```

Das funktioniert gut... als fn übergeb ich den Pfad zur 3ds Max File... sieht dann so aus:

```
loadModel( "Stephanskirche_lod3.wrl");
		loadModel( "LEOPAR-L.3DS");
```

meine noch offene Einstiegsseite zum Loader
Link zum Portfolio.jar (läd etwas lahm)
Link zum PDF Tutorial des Loaders

So, hoffe, das konnte dir helfen...


----------



## Guest (15. Jan 2008)

@Quaxli 

Schon mal was von Java ist auch ein Insel gehört ?


----------



## tuxedo (15. Jan 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Quaxli
> 
> Schon mal was von Java ist auch ein Insel gehört ?




??? Seit wann gibts dort ein 3D Kapitel das sich mit 3D-Model-Loadern befasst? Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------

